

Steve Jobs vs. Bill Gates - vladocar
http://imjustcreative.posterous.com/steve-jobs-vs-bill-gates-22

======
acg
This article refers the the original:
[http://www.sadanduseless.com/2010/05/steve-jobs-vs-bill-
gate...](http://www.sadanduseless.com/2010/05/steve-jobs-vs-bill-gates/)

